# Meguiars liquid ceramic wax



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

This looks interesting.

https://www.meguiars.com/automotive...-wax-long-lasting-ceramic-protection-easy-use


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

TonyHill said:


> This looks interesting.
> 
> https://www.meguiars.com/automotive...-wax-long-lasting-ceramic-protection-easy-use


Yeah it just came out, I'm really interested in this product, but I'm not sure if I would use this or just wait for the professional version to come out.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I’m hoping it’ll be a longer lasting liquid wax than their current offerings. They are all easy to use and leave a great finish but durability is below average. 

Does anyone know when they’ll be released in the uk? I’m a big fan of ultimate quik wax and ultimate quick detailer and they’ve supposedly changed them.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Some information in the video below although not a lot to be fair.

However, note the beads within beads! 

Alan W


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> I'm hoping it'll be a longer lasting liquid wax than their current offerings. They are all easy to use and leave a great finish but durability is below average.
> 
> Does anyone know when they'll be released in the uk? I'm a big fan of ultimate quik wax and ultimate quick detailer and they've supposedly changed them.


Surprised to see this as their hybrid ceramic wax although I haven't tested personally, have seen reviews of it doing around 6 months.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Surprised to see this as their hybrid ceramic wax although I haven't tested personally, have seen reviews of it doing around 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It makes sense from a "product family" perspective. It also keeps customers in the brand when they're looking for a 6 month to 1 year product that will work with their existing maintenance products. I would imagine not everyone is sold on wet application products either especially if they have water restrictions through the summer. I still enjoy a proper wax/sealant application as long as it's not a grabby mess.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm wanting to know what the M27 sealant is like, as this can be used in the sun.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Meguiar’s Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax 
Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax

Very close in name to their other product, (which is also a liquid lol), guessing that was a very quick marketing meeting.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax
> Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax
> 
> Very close in name to their other product, (which is also a liquid lol), guessing that was a very quick marketing meeting.


Yeah they should have called the first one spray wax, or just spray.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Surprised to see this as their hybrid ceramic wax although I haven't tested personally, have seen reviews of it doing around 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I was referring more to their ultimate and gold class liquid waxes, not their hybrid ceramic wax. Although I bought that today to give it a try.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone know when these will be released in the uk?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I believe it’s January


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Dave50 said:


> I believe it's January


I thought that was the US release date? If it's anything to go by HCW took till about mid spring last year to hit the shelves over here, hopefully this won't be as long...


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

Anyone tried this yet?

I have the hybrid spray but I think I would prefer the liquid (tbh would like a paste)

I am interested in the full Meg's ceramic range with their ceramic detailer / clay kit also of interest.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Rab W19 said:


> Anyone tried this yet?
> 
> I have the hybrid spray but I think I would prefer the liquid (tbh would like a paste)
> 
> I am interested in the full Meg's ceramic range with their ceramic detailer / clay kit also of interest.


Might be worth a watch





The finish beading of hybrid ceramic seems pretty good. But not overly liking the application compared to a traditional liquid wax


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Has anybody tried this yet.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Easy to use. Good finish and very wet looking. Did two cars.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

biggriff said:


> Easy to use. Good finish and very wet looking. Did two cars.


Thanks. What's the beading like and have you got much left from doing 2 cars.


----------

